

One mystery less, or how to get the “undumpable” ROM content dumped - mmastrac
http://e4aws.silverdr.com/hacks/6500_1/ 

======
pavlov
_Inside the surprisingly few bytes above, some currently unnamed authors
implemented a whole control of the printer /plotter's hardware, full serial
IEC communication stack, and on top of those they still managed to squeeze a
fairly complete font with 96 vector characters in! An example of software
engineering craftsmanship at the level we don't see all too often._

For those curious, the size of the ROM data is 4139 bytes. Amazing that it
contains a vector font in addition to the executable.

------
Fire_30
This is really cool stuff and I honestly would love to do things like this in
the future. I am heading off to college this year and I guess I would like to
know how one can start learning about hardware hacking in general. Does HN
have any suggestions on classes, videos, etc?

Sorry if this isn't completely on topic, but I feel this has to be one of the
best places to gain knowledge from.

~~~
ekianjo
I'd recommend you read "Hacking the Xbox" by Andy Huang, it's a free ebook
that explains a lot of the basics of hardware hacking and reverse-engineering,
and then goes on to demonstrate what he did on the Xbox. Very insightful and
fascinating read.

[http://hackingthexbox.com/](http://hackingthexbox.com/)

~~~
StavrosK
Not any more, it seems? Apparently you can only get it as a physical book now?
I'm not entirely sure, the text is confusing.

------
kyberias
This is really cool and somehow reminds me of the intricate and successively
more powerful methods developed over the years to sequence DNA.

------
stuaxo
Awesome, I'd imagine a whole lot of Amigas are now fixable..

------
csixty4
Has anyone tried this with the Microvision CPU+ROMs?

